# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (Cobra)

## apistoworld(HK)

Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (Cobra)

----------

